# Lodge in Dubai/Abu Dhabi UAE



## prosper (Dec 11, 2017)

Good day to all. As required, I have to introduce myself, I am Prosper Gayanelo, a Filipino expat who currently work here in the UAE for almost 6 years. 
I’m willing to join the masonry and asked one of your brethren who is also my friend on how to join. 
Due to my work here in the UAE, he advised me to look for any lodge here, so it will be practical for me to function. 
I kindly ask for your advice or to any info on how to join here in the UAE.
I am hoping for your responses.
Thank you so much.
Prosper Gayanelo


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Dec 11, 2017)

Have a look on this forum, there are many threads about Freemasonry in the UAE.
Greetings none the less


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 11, 2017)

Greetings and good luck in your search.


----------



## 3knocks (Dec 16, 2017)

prosper said:


> Good day to all. As required, I have to introduce myself, I am Prosper Gayanelo, a Filipino expat who currently work here in the UAE for almost 6 years.
> I’m willing to join the masonry and asked one of your brethren who is also my friend on how to join.
> Due to my work here in the UAE, he advised me to look for any lodge here, so it will be practical for me to function.
> I kindly ask for your advice or to any info on how to join here in the UAE.
> ...


send your mobile number


----------



## prosper (Dec 16, 2017)

0564649615


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 19, 2017)

There are no real Freemasons' Lodges in UAE, just the police and con-men trying to trick you!


----------

